# 66 gto resto questions/advice.



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i have recently found a 66 gto, with an immaculate body and floorpan, no engine or tranny, im looking into advice as to whether it is worth 2,000. interior is 99% intact, and what engines would be a viable option, i do know a guy with a 2JZ-GTE with twin turbos and a 6spd tranny for $750, my friend has it out of his wrecked car. would that be a viable option? i dont have a whole lot of cash to throw into an era correct engine at the moment so i thought it may be a viable option. the gto was a factory 4spd.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you don't buy it, at least PM me where it is so I can go get it. 
.....and find a Pontiac motor and tranny, I would expect you could find a 350-400 and tranny for about the same money as that toyota engine. Search craigs list for running ole pontiacs to rob the drivetrain out of.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

where im from pontiacs are a rare breed, and that toyota engine is sitting at 450hp. its out of a car my friend used to race.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i only know of 2 other pontiacs that are within 50 miles. and they are being held on to for dear life.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, to drop that fuel injected toyota motor in there will require too much expense IMO. You have motor mounts, fuel pump, computers, wiring harnesses, exhaust, cooling, shift linkage, driveshaft etc, all will have to be custom, thus adding to the expense.
You do know people can strap an engine and tranny on a pallet and truck ship it to you, right?


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i know that. i do like that deep rumble of a big block, this would be my first resto ever. im learning as i go along. what kind of engine came stock on the 66 gto 2dr post. its never been restored and it has a full title. if i find a correct code dated engine would it be considered numbers matching? ive never fully understood the concept.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

the computers do come with that 2jz. i also have access to a full machine shop and lifts.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i probably sound like a bit of an idiot i know, lol. i dont know a whole lot about pontiac, and i dont even know where to even start looking for parts for one. i can find old ford and chevy anyday. i know where 2 428cj blocks are sitting and are in great shape.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

The correct engine for a 66 GTO is a 389 and the correct automatic transmission would be the ST-300, A Pontiac 428 will fit right into the engine bay without any modifications, IMHO, If you can't restore the car back to it's original condition please pass on the car so someone else can.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i want to go original. and thankyou. the car is a factory 4spd, and i prefer manual.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Unknown, If you're patient and willing to hunt a little, you should be able to find an engine on the cheap. Keep it Pontiac, and the value of the car will be maintatined. Put a Toyota Engine in it, hell, you may as well put tattoos and piercings on the Mona Lisa. From what you describe, the car sounds like about a 6-8k car as it sits. So yes, it's worth 2 grand. Heck, the front clip is worth that. Any jPontiac V8 from '64-'81 will bolt right in, but I recommend a 389-up engine. 400's are the most common. 350's are cheap, and I've seen several 326 engines on the forum for free, and they ran. As stated above, if you really want to customize this vehicle and morph it into a Fast and Furious type of creation, please pass it on to a collector and restorer who will preserve the car's integrity. A Toyota Supra might be much more appropriate for your needs.


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

it was sold out from under me, i told him id come get it, and a guy showed up and offered him 5,000 cash on the spot.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

damn man that car must have been in really good shape if the guy offered more than the asking price. sounds like you may have missed the deal of the century


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounded like a 6 to 8 k car by the description. Oh well, at least we know that if the guy paid 5k, he's probably not going to put a Japanese powertrain in it!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm curious where you live that Pontiacs are so scarce...:confused
I had an engine truck shipped to me for $250. Might be something to consider if another bargain appears on the horizon.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Sounded like a 6 to 8 k car by the description. * Oh well, at least we know that if the guy paid 5k, he's probably not going to put a Japanese powertrain in it!!!!*


Amen! :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

No doubt tho I paid 1600 for mine. Fire sale. I know I'll be slapped around a bit but any gm engine can be put in any gm car from the the 60's 70's and 80's RWD fairly easy. A nicely warmed over 455 ponco can have 600ft/lbs. That you'll feel in the pooper at low RPM vrs the Toyota's hi rev. Chevy engines can be found in the bottom of the sea. 

First lesson in car building "if it is cheap it is going to be gone fast."


----------



## unknown pontiac (Mar 16, 2010)

i live in south central missouri. and pontiacs are scarce and valuable around here. fords and chevys are a dime a dozen. lincolns are hard to come by, and that is what i truly want, a 66-68 lincoln continental.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

unknown pontiac said:


> what i truly want, a 66-68 lincoln continental.


Here ya go...
Lincoln : Continental : eBay Motors (item 330417404903 end time Mar-31-10 14:31:45 PDT)

Lincoln : Continental : eBay Motors (item 280482006938 end time Mar-28-10 06:05:31 PDT)

This is way cool.....69 Mark III going dirt cheap.
CarsOnline.com: Lincoln Continental For Sale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Here ya go...
> Lincoln : Continental : eBay Motors (item 330417404903 end time Mar-31-10 14:31:45 PDT)
> 
> Lincoln : Continental : eBay Motors (item 280482006938 end time Mar-28-10 06:05:31 PDT)
> ...


That first one is cool, use to work on one like that years and years ago.
Check out that guys other auctions, he's got a cool `63 jag with an inline 6 has split header style exhaust manifolds, hemi looking head with twin over head cams and dual carbs! :cheers


----------

